# Spike and Tillie's 2nd clutch



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well they have another egg. It was laid on Saturday. They lost the last baby at 2 weeks. I am not sure what happened but I'll try pulling these babies a little earlier. They only had 1 baby last time so I hope they do better this time around. Should get another egg today.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed on this one...this has not been a good year has it?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Good Luck. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone I am crossing my fingers to. They did loose there only baby at 2 weeks old. I am hopeful there seconf clutch will be better. They have 2 nice normal looking eggs this ime. Last time they had a long funny looking egg and a small egg that never hatched. I also found a egg in the bottom of the other cage so I stuck it in there and they are sitting on it. I marked it though so I'll know if it hatches.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

good luck Debbie crossed fingers xx


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone they now have 3 eggs. Hopefully another tomorrow. These eggs are all the right size to. Not like the last clutch where only 1 was a normal size.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

fingers crossed!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone I am surprised I just checked and there are 4 eggs. They all look normal to. I'll wait and check if there fertile in a few days.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Good luck Debbie I pray for your little ones


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

fingers crossed again xx


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks mitch! This pair had only 1 baby there 1st clutch and it died at 2 weeks old. I just checked the eggs and looks like all 4 are fertile. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Should see a baby middle of next week.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

cant wait
time machine anyone


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha i wish i had one


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I checked the eggs and looks like 4 fertile. All look to be doing good. Air sac is in proper places this time and normal shape and size of eggs. It's day 14 for the first egg. I am pretty sure they started sitting right away. So am hoping 1 hatches by Wednesday.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well the egg that I found on the floor of the other cage. They threw it out of the nestbox today. I guess they knew it wasn't fertile. It was all broken to. Day 15 for there first egg.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I see pipping marks on 1 egg. It looks almost ready to hatch. I'll go check in a bit, but I think there will be a baby today. How long does it take to hatch? I think it was 24 hours?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Egg pip marks. The egg looks a different colour but it must be the flash as it looked fine when I checked it.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well the baby was half out of the shell but died. I am not sure what happened but they had buried it.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Debbie


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Debbie, I am sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thaks, I just hope these other 3 hatch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you...I wander what happened?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So I see pip marks in another egg? How long should I leave it before I need to help it out. I just don't want this 1 to die to.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

They have a baby. They let me have a look and baby looks good.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay congrats


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Baby number 2. YAHOO!!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay congrats


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for more babies!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on the Fuzzy Debbie, Spike and Tillie!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I now have 3 babies. Third egg hatched today. Babies are doing great.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Sarah. I'll have to keep a close eye on thses babies as there last baby died at 2 weeks old.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope everything goes alright for you


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well baby 1 is a week old today and the parents are eating like crazy. If I am late getting the soft food down to them, Spike calls for me untill I do. He is so cute. He even likes his head sratches while he is sitting with the babies. Tillie doesn't really like people but has gotten very good. At least she doesn't freakout when I come to the cage anymore. All 3 babies look good. The youngest looks a little red. Maybe I should give him a little feeding. What do you think?


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

fingers crossed for u 
may be just like that hope they are all good and say hi to the babies for me


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pics*

Here are my 3 little yellow fluff balls


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww so cute


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

cute little wee ones


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW! I agree the youngest looks a little red...a feeding can't hurt right?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So the babies will be 14, 12 and 10 days old tomorrow. They are doing well and parents taking good care of them. I can't wait tell they start feathering and I can see there colours. Dads a pearl pied and moms a grey split to pied. I am going to leave them untill the oldest is 21 days old. Unless I see a problem.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So I guess I could get some pearl pied females. That be nice.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Are you planning on letting them have another clutch after you pull the babies out?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well they had a first clutch of 1 baby that died at 2 weeks old. I think I'll just rest them for 6 months.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

2 clutches per year is a good idea. With time and practice you will have a healthy pair of breeder's. 

Best wishes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You will get some GORGEOUS girls from this pairing...boys with some pretty awesome splits!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pics of Mom and Dad*







So this is spike. 







and this is Tillie.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

pretty birds how are ur fluffies doing can u please show us more pics and how many days after they mated did it take for ur cockatiels to lay its first egg mine is at 8 days since mating she looks preety huge she doesnt have big poop like everyone says and she doesnt go in the nestbox


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*pics*

Here is some pics of the babies. 








Baby 1 is 17 days old







Baby 1 







Baby 2 is 15 days old







Baby 2







Baby 1 is 13 days old.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

aww they are adorable love baby 1's tiny crest coming in, so cute!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I had to pull the babies today. I was going to wait tell thursday after there last feeding but they all looked so dehydrated. The food in there crop was so hard. I gave them a little diluted formula. I hope they empty before the next feeding.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww poor little things


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well there last clutch had just the 1 baby that died at 2 weeks. I'd rather be safe and pull them now. The youngest 2 have some real signs of dehydration. Very red and still not opening there eyes well. I am sure they'll be fine. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea its best to just pull them now and take care of them yourself. Some parents...sheesh! lol such cute babies.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

how is baby doing any updates yet?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I fed them at 7 and at 11. They had a very small amount left in there crop. I am hoping when I get up in the morning they'll be empty crops. The 2 youngest look a little better, not so red. But I think there eyes are very bulged out. Is this a sign they are dehydrated? You can see in the last pic of the 13 day old. It's eyes where not even opened. I notice tonight after the second feeding that his eyes where finally opened. I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So here is some pics of the babies. They where taken with my daughter ipod touch, but you can see how red they look. They look better then they did when I pulled them. They are 25, 23 and 21 days old.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So I just went to feed the babies and thought I'd take better pics with my camera.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're so cute!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't wait to see what color they'll be. I think I'll have 2 grey but the 3rd baby may be a pied.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pics of all my babies*

So here is some pictures of my cockatiel and parrotlet babies. They are all about the same age.
The last picture is a cockatiel baby and a parrotlet baby the same age. 

Cockatiel babies


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Parrotlet babies*

Thought you might like to see my parrotlet babies. There 2 to 2 half weeks old.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so tiny and cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They are ridiculously cute!! aaww!


----------



## vaneupr (Jul 11, 2011)

My cockatiels first clutch also were lost, but the second clutch had two healthy babies, so good look with this one, hope everything goes normal (^_^).


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pics*







Is this a normal grey? He looks like a dark dark brown.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pics*







3 baby cockatiels







1 baby cockatiel and 1 parrotlet. 







Baby parrotlets










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww they are so adorable Debbie. Love the little baby parrotlets The tiels are cute too of course, looks like you got a pied there!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So cute!!! Glad they're all doing well!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cute cute cute cute


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pic crazy*

Ok am I driving everyone crazy with all these pics. I can't help it there so darn cute. lol. Youngest to oldest. Hatched June 27, 25 and 23. 























I think he may be a pearl. What do you think?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oldest baby 







and these are the three amigos. My parrotlets.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so adorable yeh i believe its a pearl too


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Baby Pics*

Here some pics of the babies. They are about 4 weeks old.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*baby parrotlets*

Here is some of my baby parrotlets. they are about the same age.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so gorgeous and getting so big


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

A lot of cute babies.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely babies!!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys they are all so sweet. I had all the babies out today and my12 week old cockatiles are afraid of the parrotlet babies. It was very cute. lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I am down a few babies. I had my sister-in-law down for 2 weeks and well they where here my 10 year old niece just fell in love with my oldest cockatiel ( the normal grey) and my male parrotlet. So I showed her mother how to handfeed and she did it for the 2 weeks and took 2 babies with them. It is great to know they are in a good home. Also I know 1 very happy girl. It was to hard choosing between a cockatiel or a parrotlet. So they took 1 of each. lol. Bye bye Baby Spike and Rio. Enjoy your new home. lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW its good they got to go together!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

It was very cute watching the little parrotlet cuddle up to the cockatiel in there travel cage. She just folded up there cages and put them in a little travel cage. So cute.


----------

